# Problème connexion internet par ethernet



## Jojo133 (9 Juin 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

J'avais une box ADSL sur laquelle je connectais mon mac par un cable RJ45. J'ai déménagé et j'ai changé de box pour passer à la fibre. La connexion Wi-Fi fonctionne bien, mais la connexion ethernet ne fonctionne presque plus. Je dis presque plus parce que j'arrive parfois à ouvrir une page. Dans Préférence système - Réseau, la connexion USB-LAN alterne entre les statuts connecté et non connecté. Le voyant vert sur la box est allumé, le voyant orange s'allume par intermittence. Je précise que j'utilise le même cable et le même adaptateur ethernet-lightning qu'avant.

Une idée du problème ?

Merci !


----------



## Jojo133 (9 Juin 2021)

Je précise que j'ai essayé avec un autre câble RF45 neuf, le problème est le même. Pensez-vous que ma box peut avoir une panne ?

Merci.


----------



## Locke (9 Juin 2021)

Jojo133 a dit:


> Une idée du problème ?


Aucune, car on connait pas ton FAI, le modèle de ta box et le modèle exact de ton Mac ?


Jojo133 a dit:


> J'ai déménagé et j'ai changé de box pour passer à la fibre.





Jojo133 a dit:


> Je précise que j'ai essayé avec un autre câble RF45 neuf, le problème est le même. Pensez-vous que ma box peut avoir une panne ?


Si tu es maintenant en fibre, que propose comme débit ton FAI ? Que est le résultat en testant ici... https://www.nperf.com/fr/ ... ?


----------



## Jojo133 (10 Juin 2021)

Mon FAI est Sosh, j'ai une Livebox 4 et un Macbook Pro 13".
Le test donne 300 Mb/s en réception (en Wi-Fi).


----------



## Locke (10 Juin 2021)

Jojo133 a dit:


> Mon FAI est Sosh


Sosh c'est Orange.


Jojo133 a dit:


> j'ai une Livebox 4


J'ai eu cette box qui possède 4 ports Ethernet.


Jojo133 a dit:


> Macbook Pro 13".


Mais encore, de quelle année, car maintenant il n'y a plus de port Ethernet direct ? Tu utilises quoi comme câble, celui fourni par Sosh ?

Dans Préférences Système/Réseau lorsque tu connectes un câble Ethernet qu'est-ce qui est affiché ? Une copie écran de la fenêtre et pas de la totalité de l'écran serait la bienvenue... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201361


----------



## inazuma12 (20 Août 2021)

Sur la Livebox 4, il y a 4 ports Ethernet réservés pour le réseau local, 1 port Ethernet réservé pour l'arrive de la fibre et 1 port spécifique fibre pour le même usage que le précédent. N'aurais tu pas branché ton câble RJ45 "réseau local" sur le port Ethernet "Fibre" ?


----------



## Jojo133 (4 Octobre 2021)

Mon mac est de 2018. J'ai essayé plusieurs cables RJ45, dont celui fourni par Sosh, avec un adaptateur RJ45 - Lightning.
Je branche mon cable sur un des ports Gigabit ethernet, pas sur le port fibre. J'ai remarqué que lorsque je suis connecté à la Livebox en wifi et que je branche le cable RJ45, ma connexion internet ne fonctionne plus.
Ci-joint la capture d'écran.

Merci.


----------



## Jojo133 (4 Octobre 2021)

Je viens d’essayer avec un PC, c’est très étrange, je me connecte bien sur Google, lorsque je fais une recherche, les résultats apparaissent bien, mais lorsque je clique sur un résultat de recherche, le site ne s’ouvre pas, j’ai une erreur DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_NXDOMAIN.


----------



## inazuma12 (4 Octobre 2021)

D'après ta capture, il n'y a pas d'adresse IP pour le routeur. Vas dans la rubrique "avancé", onglet "TC/IP", choisi "adresse manuelle", indique l'adresse du routeur, 192.168.1.1 , à vérifier dans la config de la box, une adresse ip statique pour ton PC, une adresse pour le DNS (1.1.1.1 par exemple) et 255.255.255.0 comme masque de réseau. Il se peut que tu puisse revenir au DHCP après un redémarage mais aussi qu'il refuse le DHCP pendant un certain temps. J'ai déjà eu le phénomène que je ne saurais expliquer. Normalement eu dois avoir l'adresse IP que tu auras configurée en tête de ta capture (USB LAN.....est actuellement actif et possède l'adresse IP 192.168._..._)


----------



## maxou56 (4 Octobre 2021)

Jojo133 a dit:


> Ci-joint la capture d'écran.


Bonjour,
On voit sur la capture que ta box ne fonctionne pas correctement, le serveur DHCP en IPV4 a un problème, si tu es en vert c'est que tu es correctement connecté mais en IPV6.
Mais la partie IPV4 ne fonctionne pas correctement.
Le serveur DHCP de la Box ne fournit pas d'IP, 169.xxx.xxx.xxx c'est une adresse attribué par le Mac, cela devrait être 192.168.1.xxx, 255.255.0.0 devrait être 255.255.255.0, le routeur ou passerelle = 192.168.1.1

En wifi c'est pareil?
Tu n'as pas d'autres routeurs, bornes wifi sur ton réseau?
Tu as redémarrer la box, ou fait une réinitialisation, le serveur DHCP est bien activé sur la box, avec une plage suffisant grande pour tous les appareils de ton réseau?
Si oui:
Soit tu configure en manuellement mais c'est pas top, en dehors de la plage d'IP du serveur DHCP de la box, par exemple si c'est de 192.168.1.2-192.168.1.100, tu mets 192.168.1.200 pour le Mac.
Soit tu désactives l'IPV6 sur la box, pour voir si ça corrige le problème.


----------



## inazuma12 (4 Octobre 2021)

Juste une remarque, le fait d'attribuer une adresse statique dans la plage "réservée" au DHCP n'a pas beaucoup d'importance dans un réseau de particulier, c'est surtout nécessaire dans le cas d'un réseau comportant beaucoup d'appareils connectables en DHCP.


----------



## Jojo133 (10 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,

J'ai essayé le solution d'Inazuma12 sans succès.

En WiFi, ça fonctionne.
J'ai désactivé l'IPv6, le problème demeure. D'autres idées ?


----------



## inazuma12 (10 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,

Peux-tu faire une capture réseau sur la connexion wifi et une sur la connexion Ethernet stp ?


----------



## Waterfront (10 Octobre 2021)

Tu devrais réinitialiser ta box, en tout cas c’est ce que je ferais à ta place.
Puisque manifestement elle déconne au niveau du serveur DHCP, une remise à zéro devrait remettre les choses en bon état démarche.

Juste une autre piste, qui peut sembler fumeuse mais que j’ai expérimentée récemment chez quelqu’un, et à tester avant la réinitialisation : la personne en question avait une Livebox ADSL depuis des années. Puis est passée en FTTH. Tout fonctionnait nickel. Puis un beau jour la connexion s’est mise à débloquer avec des symptômes similaires aux tiens.

Une visite dans l’interface de la box m’a permis de constater par hasard que le mode de connexion de la Livebox était repassé tout seul en ADSL… au lieu de Fibre.

Incompréhensible. Illogique.

J’ai juste eu à remettre le paramètre sur Fibre puis a redémarrer la Livebox et tout est rentré dans l’ordre.


----------



## Jojo133 (12 Octobre 2021)

Waterfront, j'ai réinitialisé la Livebox sans résultat. J'ai vérifié la connexion fibre dans l'interface de la Livebox, elle est bien active.
Inazima13, voici les captures d'écran.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Waterfront (12 Octobre 2021)

Le masque de sous-réseau sur ta connexion Ethernet n'est pas correct. Ta capture montre qu'il est en 255.255.255.255 or il devrait être en 255.255.255.0. Cette valeur étant d'ailleurs bien indiquée dans ton autre capture de l'interface de la Livebox.

De mon point de vue, il n'y a aucune raison d'attribuer une adresse IP statique côté Mac pour la liaison Ethernet : elle devrait être réglée sur "Automatique".

Autre point : pourquoi désactiver l'utilisation d'IPv6 sur la Livebox ?

Enfin, toujours selon ta capture d'écran de la Livebox, la plage d'adresses IPv4 distribuées est comprise entre 192.168.1.*20* et 192.168.1.*99.* Donc l'adresse statique que tu as attribuée sur la liaison Ethernet (192.168.1.*10*) est en dehors de cette plage… donc forcément ça bloque.


----------



## maxou56 (12 Octobre 2021)

Waterfront a dit:


> Ta capture montre qu'il est en 255.255.255.255


Bonjour,
Car @Jojo133 a réglé en DHCP + IP manuelle.
Or d'après les captures le DHCP ne fonctionne toujours pas pour l'adaptateur ethernet de son Mac.

Car 255.255.255.255 signifie IP auto-attribuée en 169.X.X.X de plus pas de Routeur/Passerelle et le DNS a sans doute été configuré en manuelle.
En rouge ce qui devrait être préremplis même en DHCP + IP manuelle





La question c'est seul le Mac à a problème en Ethernet ou d'autres appareils aussi?
Si c'est seulement le Mac, tu as essayé de change d'adaptateur, cable.
Supprimer et ajouté e nouveau l'adaptateur dans les réglages réseau.
Réinitialiser le PRAM SMC


----------



## Waterfront (12 Octobre 2021)

Franchement ça me semble être un joyeux mélange bien bordélique ces réglages…  ^_^
Tout remettre à zéro en automatique ne pourrait pas faire de mal.
La Livebox comme le Mac sont sensés fonctionner ainsi, par défaut. Revenir à cet état et, en fonction du résultat fouiller dans une direction ou une autre si ça ne marche pas… parce que faire des réglages manuels c'est ouvrir la porte à une multitude de sources d'erreurs possibles.


----------



## maxou56 (12 Octobre 2021)

Waterfront a dit:


> Tout remettre à zéro en automatique ne pourrait pas faire de mal.


Oui.
mais, si il n'y a pas de DHCP soit parce que l'adaptateur, macOS ou la livebox a un problème.
Voir la capture dans le message 7 @Jojo133 en DHCP automatique.

Et comme ici il ne semble y avoir de DHCP (pourquoi ?? Il fonctionne en Wifi).
Pour contourner le Problème (temporairement) sans le résoudre il faut que @Jojo133 configure en manuel (pas en DHCP + manuel) IP:192.168.1.xxx Sous-Réseau:255.255.255.0 Routeur:192.168.1.1 DNS:169.168.1.1

Dans la livebox la plage d'adresse IP est assez grande pour tous tes appareils?


----------



## Waterfront (12 Octobre 2021)

Question bête : @Jojo133, si tu créés un autre compte Utilisateur sur le Mac, est-ce que la connexion Ethernet fonctionne en étant sur ce compte ?
Parce que sur ton compte actuel avec lequel ça débloque, tu pourrais aussi envisager de supprimer les fichiers de Préférences Réseau, de façon à réinitialiser les interfaces Réseaux.

Bibliothèque/Preferences/SystemConfiguration (c'est la Bibliothèque générale, pas celle du compte Utilisateur) =>
Sélectionner les fichiers suivants :
com.apple.airport.preferences.plist
com.apple.airport.preferences.plist.backup
com.apple.network.identification.plist *ou* com.apple.network.eapolclient.configuration.plist
NetworkInterfaces-pre-upgrade-new-target.plist
NetworkInterfaces-pre-upgrade-source.plist
NetworkInterfaces.plist
preferences.plist

Copier ces fichiers dans un dossier sur le Finder.
Une fois la copie faite, les supprimer du dossier SystemConfiguration (il va falloir saisir le mot de passe du compte Utilisateur pour autoriser la suppression).
Vider la corbeille.
Redémarrer le Mac et voir ce que ça donne avec la liaison Ethernet.

Et si ça n'est pas concluant et que tu veux revenir à la configuration précédente, tu peux remettre en place les fichiers que tu avais préalablement copiés dans le dossier sur le Finder.


----------



## Polo35230 (12 Octobre 2021)

Salut,

Pour moi, le truc qui va pas, c’est que la requête DHCP envoyée par le Mac ne marche pas correctement en IPv4.
La réponse à la requête devrait renvoyer l’@IP, le masque, le DNS et l’@IP de la passerelle (le routeur).
Sur la première copie d’écran (via DHCP), en IPv4, on voit que le Mac s’auto attribue une @IP et un masque. Le serveur DNS est bon, mais je pense que ce n’est pas la box qui le lui a envoyé, mais que le DNS est configuré en dur dans la conf réseau du Mac.

Il faudrait remettre le Mac en DHCP en manuel.
@IP: 192.168.1.250
Masque:255.255.255.0
Routeur et serveur DNS en 192.168.1.1

Dans le terminal, faire:
ping 192.168.1.1
C’est pour voir si on communique bien avec la box sans passer par la cuisine DHCP
Toujours dans le terminal, passer les commandes suivantes:
ifconfig    (pour voir la conf réseau)
netstat -r    (pour voir le routage)
On y verra plus clair

À tout hasard, as-tu un VPN, un firewall, un proxy?


----------



## inazuma12 (12 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,

En vrac :

Le masque de sous-réseau doit être 255.255.255.0

Qu'une adresse statique soit ou pas dans la plage DHCP n'a aucune imortance. Le seul problème dans ce cas est, dans le cas d'un réseau comportant un très grand nombre de machines, que DHCP n'ait plus d'adresse disponible.

Le fait de paramétrer au début en statique permet de forcer un bon adressage. J'ai déjà eu le cas sur plusieurs Mac/MacBook où la seule manière de récupérer une bonne adresse DHCP était de commencer par un adressage manuel puis de revenir au DHCP ensuite. Pourquoi ? Mystère, simplement je l'ai constaté. On peut aussi envisager un redémarrage du Mac pour faire le ménage dans les fichiers de config. C'est systématique sous Windows, ponctuel sous Mac.

Ipv6 n'a rien à voir avec des problèmes éventuels d'adressage sous Ipv4.


----------



## Jojo133 (12 Octobre 2021)

J'ai supprimé les fichiers de préférence réseau. Ca ne fonctionne toujours pas mais ma connection est désormais orange dans les paramètres réseau.


----------



## Jojo133 (12 Octobre 2021)

> Il faudrait remettre le Mac en DHCP en manuel.
> @IP: 192.168.1.250
> Masque:255.255.255.0
> Routeur et serveur DNS en 192.168.1.1


Lorsque je sélectionne "Utilisation de DHCP avec une adresse manuelle", je peux modifier l'adresse IP mais pas le sous-réseau ni le retour ni le serveur DNS.


----------



## Waterfront (12 Octobre 2021)

Jojo133 a dit:


> J'ai supprimé les fichiers de préférence réseau. Ca ne fonctionne toujours pas mais ma connection est désormais orange dans les paramètres réseau.


Et tu as laissé en automatique l’adresse IP côté Mac ? Ou tu as mis une adresse IP statique ?


----------



## Waterfront (12 Octobre 2021)

Vu. Repasse en réglage "Automatique" pour l'adresse IPv4 côté Mac.


----------



## Polo35230 (12 Octobre 2021)

Jojo133 a dit:


> Lorsque je sélectionne "Utilisation de DHCP avec une adresse manuelle", je peux modifier l'adresse IP mais pas le sous-réseau ni le retour ni le serveur DNS.


Il faut aller dans "Avancé", puis onglet TCP/IP puis configurer IPv4 "Manuellement"
Le test du ping 192.168.1.1 en manuel est important, on saura si le Mac communique bien avec la box ou si il y a un pb matériel (adaptateur, câble ou autre)


----------



## Jojo133 (12 Octobre 2021)

Polo35230, c'est fait (sauf le serveur DNS que je n'ai pas réussi à régler). J'ai lancé une première série de pings, ils étaient bons jusqu'au 124e, à partir duquel j'ai eu "Request time out". J'ai relancé une série de pings, ils sont tous mauvais...


----------



## Polo35230 (12 Octobre 2021)

Le DNS n'est pas important pour les tests

Peux-tu poster les 10 ou 20 premiers pings.
J'ai l'impression que ta liaison ethernet n'est pas de bonne qualité.
On le verra aux temps de réponse en ms.
Tu as déjà des pbs avec des pings courts (56 octets)
Tu peux tester avec des pings longs (par ex 1400 octets).
S'ils ne marchent pas, c'est normal que la requête DHCP (beaucoup plus longue que 56 octets) ne passe pas...
ping 192.168.1.1 -s 1400

Fais un ifconfig, et poste le
Tu es directement connecté à la box, ou tu passes par du CPL?


----------



## Jojo133 (12 Octobre 2021)

Je suis connecté directement à la box, je n'ai pas de CPL.
Voici les captures d'écran des pings.
Merci.


----------



## Polo35230 (12 Octobre 2021)

Tout est bon ...
Fais un :
ping 8.8.8.8     pour voir si tu sors sur internet

Le truc curieux, c'est que tu dis que tu ne peux pas configurer le DNS. As-tu essayé de le configurer dans "Réseau"--Avancé---onglet DNS?


----------



## Jojo133 (12 Octobre 2021)

J'ai ajouté le serveur DNS 192.168.1.1 comme tu me l'as dit. Le ping 8.8.8.8 fonctionne.


----------



## Polo35230 (12 Octobre 2021)

Ben ça devrait bien évidemment marcher en DHCP auto.
C'est soit le Mac qui n'envoie pas la requête DHCP, soit la box qui n'y répond pas, mais c'est un peu gros, d'autant plus qu'en wifi, et en DHCP auto, je suppose, c'est bon.
Tu peux bien sûr fonctionner en DHCP manuel; Il n'y aura pas de pb. C'est d'ailleurs une configuration imposée pour certains équipements (serveurs) qui doivent avoir une IP fixe(hors plage DHCP pour éviter les pbs de "duplicate addresse")

Pour voir vraiment en détail où est le pb, il faudrait tracer. Possible, si tu as une âme d'aventurier.
Pour ça, il faudrait dans l'ordre:
-Débrancher ton câble ethernet
-Rebooter le Mac
-Dans le Terminal, passer la commande    sudo tcpdump host 192.168.1.1.  (taper ton mot de passe)
-Passer en DHCP auto
-Rebrancher le câble ethernet. On verra alors défiler dans la fenêtre du Terminal les échanges protocolaires entre le Mac et la Box, et on trouvera le coupable.


----------



## Jojo133 (12 Octobre 2021)

Rebooter le mac ? C'est-à-dire ? Le réinitialiser ? Si c'est ça, je ne vais pas me lancer dans l'aventure en effet !  ;-)


----------



## boninmi (12 Octobre 2021)

Jojo133 a dit:


> Rebooter le mac ? C'est-à-dire ? Le réinitialiser ? Si c'est ça, je ne vais pas me lancer dans l'aventure en effet !  ;-)


Redémarrer, simplement.


----------



## Polo35230 (12 Octobre 2021)

J'ai cru comprendre que tout marchait en conf DHCP Manuelle, navigation comprise. C'est le cas?
Si c'est bon, pas la peine, bien sûr  de te lancer dans l'aventure


----------



## Jojo133 (16 Octobre 2021)

Malheureusement, ça ne fonctionne toujours pas. J'essaierai la solution proposée par Polo35230 dès que j'aurai un peu de temps.


----------



## boninmi (16 Octobre 2021)

Ton problème me paraît bizarre. D'habitude, se connecter via une box est un jeu d'enfant sur Mac ... ou presque. Enfin, c'est un truc qui marche. Es-tu sûr de ta box ? C'est peut-être un problème matériel ou logiciel côté connexion ethernet de la box. Si tu tchatais avec un conseiller Sosh, en demandant éventuellement l'envoi d'une autre box ?


----------



## inazuma12 (7 Janvier 2022)

As tu essayé de faire un Reset de la Livebox ? le Reset ne perd pas les paramètres de la Box (stockés chez Orange) mais peut "remettre de l'ordre" à l'intérieur.


----------



## boninmi (7 Janvier 2022)

inazuma12 a dit:


> As tu essayé de faire un Reset de la Livebox ? le Reset ne perd pas les paramètres de la Box (stockés chez Orange) mais peut "remettre de l'ordre" à l'intérieur.


On ne sait pas ce qu'il a essayé de faire depuis le 16 octobre 2021, et en particulier s'il a essayé ou non la solution de @Polo35230 ou s'il a tchaté avec un conseiller Sosh. Lorsqu'un problème est résolu, sur un forum où la base est le partage, cela peut rendre service de tenir au courant.


----------



## inazuma12 (7 Janvier 2022)

+1


----------



## Jojo133 (28 Janvier 2022)

Oui, j'ai essayé le reset de la Livebox, sans résultat. Pour l'instant, j'ai laissé tomber la connexion en RJ45. Le problème est toujours irrésolu. Merci quand même pour votre aide.


----------



## boninmi (28 Janvier 2022)

Jojo133 a dit:


> Oui, j'ai essayé le reset de la Livebox, sans résultat. Pour l'instant, j'ai laissé tomber la connexion en RJ45. Le problème est toujours irrésolu. Merci quand même pour votre aide.


Quid d'un contact avec Sosh ? C'est plutôt de là que tu peux obtenir de l'aide.


----------



## inazuma12 (30 Janvier 2022)

As tu cherché dans Internet la signification du message "DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_NXDOMAIN" ? Il pourrait être lié aux DNS, tu pourrais essayer les DNS Cloudfare ou Google.

En ce qui concerne le support Sosh, mais cela s'applique à tous les supports, ils ne sont pas formés pour résoudre les problèmes réseaux vraiment techniques. Seule demeure la recherche sur le Net.


----------



## boninmi (31 Janvier 2022)

Dans mon DNS (configuration avancée > configuration réseau > DNS, il faut se connecter en admin) j'ai mis (peut-être à la suite d'un problème DNS ancien):
DNS primaire IPv4 81.253.149.5

DNS secondaire IPv4   80.10.246.134


----------



## nicomarcos (31 Janvier 2022)

J'ai trouvé ceci, si ça peut te faire avancer : https://kinsta.com/fr/base-de-connaissances/dns_probe_finished_nxdomain/


----------

